# News: Terrible Trade - Rafer for Brian Scalabrine



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Brian S: 4 points, 1.9 rebs per game for Boston


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

....huh?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Wait, I can lock this up. I am the MOD!

Nah, I am too curious to see what people will say. Not locking just yet.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I promise to look for the link tomorrow. See u.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> I promise to look for the link tomorrow. See u.


Signature moment of BS. Classic Guy!


----------



## fobbie (Dec 26, 2005)

:rotf:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And I don't get your signature BS... what's with your obsession over our team roster??


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

What a surprise. BS talking BS.

Edit: Going by what I see below, now I only halfway think BS is full of himself.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Adam Hoff at Section F Sports has some ideas about trades Boston might make, mostly by offering Brian Scalabrine and someone inexpensive. Among the players he thinks might be available: Rafer Alston, Damon Stoudamire, and Sarunas Jasikevicius. He also suggests that Boston might consider offering a draft pick for Jarrett Jack:
> 
> Boston doesn't have a lot of draft picks left to trade, but I don't know what else they can offer Portland that makes sense. Jack could really help Boston's bench and doesn't seem to have a place in Portland where Blake is the PG of now and Sergio Rodriguez is the PG of tomorrow. And the Blazers have so many players on the roster I can't imagine them wanting another asset in return. Maybe this could work. Also, Boston should keep an eye out for a Darius Miles buyout. He's a lunatic but they are officially in gambling mode anyway.
> 
> Here's a good list of available free agents. I'm sure Danny Ainge is looking at this right now and thinking: "Am I really about to call Kevin Willis?" Do it, Danny.


Link

:azdaja: Stop posting rumors as facts!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

this scared me.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

For my thoughts, please refer to my previous post from the Tinsley thread.:biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Finally, we know BS's really name. His name is Adam Hoff and he works for Section F Sports. Damn you Adam, I mean Ball Scientist.:azdaja:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> Finally, we know BS's really name. His name is Adam Hoff and he works for Section F Sports. Damn you Adam, I mean Ball Scientist.:azdaja:


lol


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

http://soulhonky.com/candanny/2007/07/


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I think I creamed myself when I saw BS found a link.


----------

